# Hilfe HDR



## Vision of Desteny (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo, also ich bin neu hier im Forum und werfe euch vielleicht wieder auf die Anfangsfrage zurück, aber ich muss jetzt dennoch mal fragen.
Hier und auch sonst wo wird die ganze Zeit davon geredet, die Bilder (die mal HDR werden sollen) im Nachhinein zu bearbeiten, doch ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll. Kann mir jemand vielleicht nochnmal erklären was ich mit meinen 5 unterschiedlich belichteten Bildern als nächstes machen muss. (am besten mit Corel Photot Paint, Gimp )Das wäre sehr nett. Achso vielleicht als Zusatzinfo ich verwende zum machen der Fotos eine Sony DSC- H9 (eine Superzoomerkamera).
Nochmals danke und ich hoffe auf schnelle Antwort, da ich gerne ein solches Bild endlich mal selber erschaffen würde.


----------



## ArtificialPro (29. Juli 2008)

Du bist hier im falschen Forum. Hier kannst du dein HDR hochladen, wenn du es bald geschafft hast ein zu machen  

Im Bildbearbeitungsforum bist du besser aufgehoben... denk ich...


----------



## Vision of Desteny (29. Juli 2008)

Danke und wie komme ich dahin, ich werde immer geblockt wenn ich ein neues Thema anfangen will.


----------



## ink (29. Juli 2008)

Willkommen in der Creative Lounge (ein netter Mod/Admin hatts schon verschoben)
Benutz mal die Boardsuche und such nach HDR/HDRI...

mfg


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2008)

Bitte auch nach DRI suchen, oder gleich bei den Links schauen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/local_links/links/102

mfg chmee


----------



## Vision of Desteny (29. Juli 2008)

Ja hallo xd...also nur weil ich hier vielleicht keine hdr's machen kann (also bis jetzt) bin ich auch nicht unkreativ im Bereich Fotografie , denn in der Schule habe ich 2 Jahre lang Fotografie gehabt xd..


----------



## ink (29. Juli 2008)

Hat das wer behauptet?

mfg


----------



## Vision of Desteny (29. Juli 2008)

Nein nein wollte ich jetzt auch nicht behaupten.


----------

